# King Arthur - Legend of the Sword: Filmkritik



## ThomasRaab (10. Mai 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *King Arthur - Legend of the Sword: Filmkritik* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *King Arthur - Legend of the Sword: Filmkritik*


----------



## Kartodis (11. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Bewertung. Scheint sich ja zu lohnen. Normalerweise lese ich mir Reviews nicht durch, bevor ich selbst den Film gesehen habe. In diesem Fall war ich mir aber wirklich unschlüssig, ob mir Charlie Hunnam abseits von Bikes und MCs gefällt. Hatte da im Trailer schon so meine Probleme. Aber nach eurem Review, werde ich ihn mir mal anschauen.


----------



## Frullo (11. Mai 2017)

Witzig: Rottentomatoes kommt bisher auf einen 25% Score


----------



## Chroom (11. Mai 2017)

Danke für die Review. Klingt ja sehr interessant. Werde ich mir sicher mal anschauen. Thx.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Mai 2017)

Naja Rottentomatoes würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als Benchmark nehmen. Lasse mich von King Arthur überraschen. Soll sich ja nur grob an die Originalvorlage halten.


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Mai 2017)

Derselbe Redakteur fand übrigens auch Independence Day Wiederkehr toll


----------



## MichaelG (11. Mai 2017)

Naja schlecht war ID4-2 nicht. Der Film war Mittelmaß.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chroom (11. Mai 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Derselbe Redakteur fand übrigens auch Independence Day Wiederkehr toll


Upps danke für die Info. IDW fand ich zum Kotzen....aber King Arthur bekommt trotzdem ne Chance von mir


----------

